# Ohhh look at these two gorgeous babies!



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

If only I could get one more!!!!!:wub::wub::wub:

Available Maltese at Spunsilk Maltese

maltese available


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I know, I want every little malt, I would be like the woman that lived in a shoe, had so many malts, she didn't know what to do!!!! They are all so cute!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

They're adorable! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG they are so cute! I am still in full puppy mode with the 2 of my three being still young ( 6 and 9 months old) and honestly I think 3 might be my limit( today was bath day) But sometimes I can picture us with at least 4 or 5...........hmmmm

Well hope these girls find perfect homes. Their prices sure are good and they are adorable.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh gosh!! so sweet!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww


----------



## malts4me (Mar 19, 2010)

They are sooo cute! My hubby is so mean he will only let me get one (for now).


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*THANK YOU Maggie!*

:w00t: Thank you Maggie for posting my available puppy page... I will soon have pictures of the males that will be available in May for kisses!! Jeanne


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

omg, the girl you have in your siggy is so pretty!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Jeanne, you have beautiful Maltese! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful babies, and I have to give a shout out for the males  Am telling you, the boys, they steal your hearts. For those of you who have males, you know exactly what I mean, for those who never have had a male....yes, the girls are so sweet too, yup, and girls are sought after so much, but I am telling you, the boys, highway robbery of your heart.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*My siggy pic.*

:wub::wub::wub: Remy if you are talking about Silkmalteselover's siggy picture...thank you.. and maybe in the future I will tell some stories about that girl.. her name is Glory Girl (I am crazy in love with her) and she was an only child and she KNEW it... Here is one of many stories ---she should have been in the show ring but was so stubborn that at the training class they called her the "pet rock" and "pet mop" because there was NO way she was going to walk aroung that ring with a lead on her neck!! But once I took the lead off she walked around the ring like a seasoned show girl.. So she is not a champion but just a very spoiled girl who will have babies this summer and hopefully her kids won't be as stubborn. Thanks again for the compliment. Jeanne


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Jeanne :hugging::welcome1: I didn't know you joined SM!!! :wub::wub::wub: Now I feel embarrassed gushing over your darling babies.:blush:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub::wub::wub: Remy if you are talking about Silkmalteselover's siggy picture...thank you.. and maybe in the future I will tell some stories about that girl.. her name is Glory Girl (I am crazy in love with her) and she was an only child and she KNEW it... Here is one of many stories ---she should have been in the show ring but was so stubborn that at the training class they called her the "pet rock" and "pet mop" because there was NO way she was going to walk aroung that ring with a lead on her neck!! But once I took the lead off she walked around the ring like a seasoned show girl.. So she is not a champion but just a very spoiled girl who will have babies this summer and hopefully her kids won't be as stubborn. Thanks again for the compliment. Jeanne


do tell! she is just so gorgeous :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

remy said:


> do tell! she is just so gorgeous :wub::wub::wub:


agreed!! she is absolutely beautiful! i'll definitely be keeping an eye out for her pretty babies


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Awwww....I want BOTH of the MiDis babies!!! They are both 1/2 brothers to Preston. :wub: CH Sinphony of Venice Andy sure does put out some strong physical features...I can see Preston in both of those little ones.

I kept in contact with Jeanne when I was looking for a 2nd Malt, and she was SOOO wonderful! I would have loved to get a baby from her, but at the time she only had a smaller boy and I was looking for a "sturdier" sibling for London since she is so playful. I would have purchased from her in a heartbeat if she had a 5-6lb pup.

Both Dian & Jeanne are wonderful. :aktion033:

EDIT: Welcome Jeanne to SM! I didn't know you joined either...it's great to have you here!


----------

